# Vaccinations, immune system



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...=petnl&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20130208

Good article, commercially published.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Not much new there. Dr Dodds does not recommend CAV-2 (yet) but I hear it is making a resurgences (CAV-2 protecting against CAV-1)-Through the vet, we were able to get the 1 year booster with parvo separate from distemper. 

Right now we are not doing ANY flea/tick protection but I do a daily check - we were in an area where people and dogs were getting ticks right and left last weekend though and he just did not pick ANY up. I do gave ACV in his food though.

Doing Lepto nosodes this year instead of vaccinating. Hard opinion on this as we are in prime country and prime terrain (cadaver dog - buth urban and rural/swampy and pig country etc.) for lepto

I struggled with it but the 4 ways are not enough protection and interfere with diagnosis and apparently don't necessariy prevent an infection but let it go low-grade and chronic instead of acute. Still struggling with it--not 100% sold on nosodes/homeopathy but......figuring there are so many emerging diseases that the immune system is the thing to keep in shape.


----------

